
Time has no meaning at the North Pole - bookofjoe
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/time-has-no-meaning-at-the-north-pole/
======
chmaynard
This is nonsense. Time has the same meaning at the North Pole as everywhere
else on the planet. Scientific American was once an esteemed publication with
very high standards. How sad to see what it has become.

